# Where To Find Black Kayfun Lite Plus



## BigAnt (22/8/14)

Does anybody know a local retailer for the Kayfun lite Plus in BLACK


----------



## Bonez007 (22/8/14)

I remember seeing it on the Vape Club website, not sure if they have stock. @VapeGrrl


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

Try putting your thread here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/who-has-stock.68/

Vendors aren't allowed to reply/advertise here. 
I'm sure a mod can move it for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt (22/8/14)

thank you , I will check with Lindsay and Jaco as it was listed as Out of Stock


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)

Vape King has the Kayfun 3.1 in black

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/black-kayfun-3.1-es-hcigar-clone.html


----------



## Silver (23/8/14)

Thread moved to who has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

